# Amazon and app do not accept any responsibility for app glitches, route glitches, or warehouse problems.



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

What a horrible company to work with. They never acknowledge errors on their end and instead simply mark it against their delivery partners for any issues that are obviously their fault. It's like arguing with a spoiled child who thinks they are always right and any deliveries that are late simply must be the drivers' fault. Why do any of you drive for this [email protected] show?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Why do any of you drive for this [email protected] show?


for the free money


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> for the free money


And free products :biggrin:


----------

